# Land Permission?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I would like to know if there was anyone that uses this forum that would let me hunt on there land around Minot. Depending on the situation I would be willing to pay a monthly fee. Let me know, thanks.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Riverbob

you don't need to pay. Just knock on some doors.. Also offer to drive a tractor or something. Don't bring down hunting by paying any faster then it already is.


----------



## Buxster (Oct 13, 2007)

I didn't want to hunt the refuge either - so I went knocking on doors and found a good place.

I also found out the HARD way. This is WAYYYYY late in the season to be doing that. Although I did find a place and have been feeding and watching them for a month. 
Next year, if I am here, I will be going out in June/July to find a location. It should be a LOT easier then. 
You might have to drive a little, but down by Ruso and Benedict there is a lot of plots land too. I went that route before I found my current location.

Good luck


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I just pulled into town this weekend, so im getting quite the late start. Ive been mappping out the plots and numerous areas of public land. The plots are sure few and far up around Minot. I was going to drive around to the plots and other areas of public land to check them out. Im guessing the plots might not even be worth looking into. Ill probaly start door knocking and see how things turn out. Ive heard about lost wood being worth while, we will see. thanks.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Riverbob I got a place for you shoot me a pm I will send you directions. I been there done that AF guy myself


----------

